# Tapered Bands Cut From Staight Bands



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I recieved a Beautiful slingshot in the mail the other day that had 3/4 inch by 9 inch straight bands.

I chrono'd the bands and, with a 5/16 steel ball got 204 feet per second.

I then removed the bands from the ss and, using the same bands, cut them down to a tapered band of 3/4 x 1/2 x 9 inches. When I clocked their speed, again using a 5/16 steel ball, I got 271 feet per second.

Less rubber, more speed.

Latex is weird.

winnie


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The beauty of the taper. Easier to draw and more power.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

yep tapering really helps getting faster bands!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been using tapered TBG for years but I've never tried an experiment before using a straight band set and then cutting the same bands to taper them. I understand the acceleration differences between the thick and thin sections but it's still remarkable to me when I see the differences. I commonly will replace straight bands when I get a new slingshot but I've never played around with the existing bands before. This sport continues to fascinate me.

winnie


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

That is cool! I myself still have much to learn in how bands react, and what the best cut for my needs is.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good report, Winnie!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

